# New here with a question on the Proton 250



## Tonedef7279 (Aug 4, 2012)

New here with a question on the Proton 250.... well i don't know much about them... I have two of them that i got from my father in law. wasn't planning on using them but maybe trying to sell them. but was curious about these amps. i had them bench tested and they work. all i know is that they're supposed to be a good clean amp back in their day... whats the specs on these and also whats the value of these amps? thanks


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

The Proton P250 is virtually identical to the ADS P100. Indeed, after ADS stopped making the P100 in the US, Proton built it for them. When ADS discontinued the P100 (when the P40, P80, & P120 came out), Proton put the P250 into production. It is essentially a cosmetic re-skin of the P100. 

It does a solid 2x50W into 4-ohms but not much more than that. It is unhappy into anything much less than 4-ohms too. It's a nice amp (as is the P222) and well worth putting back into service.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey man, welcome to the forum, sorry your question has been ignored for days 

I'm gonna go by memory w/ the Proton 250's. These amps (as with the 222 and 275 models) were slightly underrated and promised up to 3dB of dynamic headroom. The 250 itself is rated at 2x50w at 4 ohms and was available around the late 80's/ early 90's time frame. I can't recall if these are bridgeable or not (I believe they were, maybe 160w at 4 ohms). When I get a chance, I'll go through my Directories and see if I can find any further info for you.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Resurrecting this old thread for a friend for whom I will translate the key points stated by Spydertune and Bigdwiz about the Proton 250 

@Il Pugna from CAF : Spydertune e BigDwiz sono tra i tanti che contribuiscono info qui da anni e logicamente sanno i fatti loro 

I punti chiave da loro spiegati sono che il Proton 250 e' una copia identica al A/D/S P100 infatti a quei tempi la Proton costruiva i P100 per la A/D/S .

A suo tempo quando la A/D/S smise di costruire il P100 , la Proton mise sul mercato il Proton 250 propio per riempirne il vuoto 

Usandolo su carichi da 4 ohm rimane contento ed eroga i suoi 50Wx2 , forse un po' sotto dichiarati , ma non di molto 


Thanks to everyone for all the info provided 
Happy New Year to all my friends far and near :heart:


----------

